# Livebearer noob exprects guppy fry?



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

So all of this started with a little stowaway fry that slowly grew into a little guppy-like fish. I have never been able to figure out if she was an endler or a guppy (because she has no color and is pretty small after me having her for multiple months). So instead of risking hybridizing more endlers, i decided i would breed her with a guppy to see if any endler traits come out that would hint that she is an endler instead of a guppy. So i got a lemon cobra guppy and they got jiggy with it. She has been preggo since Aug 11th and is hiding in the corner, not eating, and being pestered by the male. So i removed the male (put him in my 30 with my tetras and such) and uprooted all of my hornwort to create a nice covering.








I also added a flinstone hiding thing i made with rocks and put stockings on the filter intake.
I hope she has her first drop soon!!!!


----------

